# Vendors requesting photos from Wedding Photographers



## Ojeda1 (Jan 26, 2011)

I need a little help on etiquette here!  I'm a wedding vendor just starting out. (going into 2nd year)  I'm wondering how I can get some photos of my work from the photographers that are there photographing the wedding, without stepping on any toes. 
Any suggestions on how to ask, what to say, what to do-Credit them on my website or something?
Are photographers willing to help out other vendors and hand over a couple photos so we can use for our portfolios or should we buy them?

What are your thoughts? Please help! Thanks!


----------



## Formatted (Jan 27, 2011)

Although I can't help you this is the off-topic forum. For all your business related questions you can ask them here - General Shop Talk - The Photo Forum - Photography Discussion Forum

I've reported your post to get it moved for you!


----------



## Big Mike (Jan 27, 2011)

Welcome to the forum.

I don't think there is a set protocol for this type of thing...you just have to ask and see what any particular photographer will say.  Actually, I'd think that many photographers would be happy to supply some photos to you, in exchange for your endorsement of them.  Whether that's a mention/link on your website or just letting them have cards/brochures in your location.  

This being a photography forum, we usually get the opposite side of the question....photographers asking how they should approach vendors to spark up a mutually beneficial relationship.   So like I said, just ask them.


----------



## KmH (Jan 27, 2011)

Ojeda1 said:


> I need a little help on etiquette here! I'm a wedding vendor just starting out. (going into 2nd year) I'm wondering how I can get some photos of my work from the photographers that are there photographing the wedding, without stepping on any toes.
> Any suggestions on how to ask, what to say, what to do-Credit them on my website or something?
> Are photographers willing to help out other vendors and hand over a couple photos so we can use for our portfolios or should we buy them?
> 
> What are your thoughts? Please help! Thanks!


Paying them to take photos is always nice and professional. 

Most wedding photographers will provide you with images if you have some other way to compensate them, like Mike mentioned.

Just giving a photo credit wouldn't be enough for me.

A friend of mine uses a referrral credit system with vendors. Some of her vendor relationships result in the vendor not only receiving stunning professional images, but cash for referrals.


----------

